# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الكتابة الصحيحة بدون أخطاء إملائية

## الاء هبة الله

كتابة ( كاف المخاطبة ) [ كِ ] 

كثيرون يخطئون في كتابة كاف المخاطبة ، حيث أنهم يكتبونها بالياء .. !!! 

فمثلاً : يريدون أن يكتبوا الكلمات الآتية : 

منكِ _ إليكِ _ عنكِ _ مدرستكِ _ موضوعكِ _ أسلوبكِ _ أخبرتكِ _ حدثتكِ الخ   

فيكتبونها خطأ على النحو التالي : 

منكي _ إليكي _ عنكي _ مدرستكي _ موضوعكي _ أخبرتكي _ حدثتكي !! الخ 

فما هو الضابط لهذه المسألة ؟ 

اعلم أن كاف الخطاب _ للمذكر أو المؤنث _ : 

تبقى كافاً مبنية .. على الفتح مع المذكر .. وعلى الكسر مع المؤنث .. 

منكَ / منكِ _ عنكَ / عنكِ _ إليكَ / إليكِ _ أجركَ / أجركِ _ دينكَ /   دينكِ الخ 

فلا نحتاج إلى أن نضيف حرف الياء عند مخاطبة المؤنث .. 

ملحق .. 

هناك خطأ مشابه يقع فيه كثيرون أيضا .. 

وهو كتابة ( تاء الفاعل ) في مثل : ( قلتُ / قلتَ / قلتِ ) 

غير أنا سنركز على المخاطب مذكر مؤنث .. 

أنتَ خرجتَ / أنتِ خرجتِ _ جئتَ / جئتِ _ كتبتَ / كتبتِ _ فهمتَ / فهمتِ _ 

أصبتَ / أصبتِ _ صليتَ / صليتِ _ وصفتَ / وصفتِ _ أردتَ / أردتِ ..الخ 

والخطأ ينصب في الغالب عند كتابة ( تاء المخاطبة ) 

فيكتبها البعض خطأ على الصورة التالية : 

أصبتي _ خرجتي _ كتبتي _ فهمتي _ أردتي ...الخ ... وهذا خطأ ، بل لابد أن   تكتب بتاء فقط تحتها كسرة ..

التاء فى اخر الكلمه 

مواضع التاء المفتوحة :::التاء المفتوحة ( ت ) 

هي التي تبقى ـ في النطق ـ على حالتها ( ت ) إذا وقفنا على آخر الكلمة   بالسكون ولا تنقلب هاء 

(الامثـــــــــ  ــــــــله) 

زيت ـ قرأت ـ سَكَتَ ـ مسلمات 

مواضع التاء المفتوحة 

تكتب التاء مفتوحة فيما يلي 

أ_آخـــــر الـــفــــعــــ  ل 

1_إذا كانت التاء أصلية مثل_ باتَ ـ ماتَ 

2_إذا كانت التاء تاء التأنيث الامثله_ درسَتْ ـ نامتْ 

3_إذا كانت التاء تاء الفاعل الامثله_دفعْتُ ـ لعبتْ 

ب_آخـــر الأســـمــــاء 

1_إذا كانت التاء في اسم ثلاثي ساكن الوسط الامثله_ بيتْ ـ وقت 

2_إذا كانت علامة جمع المؤنث السالم الامثله _مسلمات 

3_إذا كانت في جمع تكسير مفردة ينتهي بتاء مفتوحة الامثله _ بيت > بيوت 

ج_فــي نـهـايــة الـحــرف 

1_ثُمت المضمومة الثاء والتي هي حرف عطف الامثله_ دخلت هند ثُمت غادة 

مواضع التاء المربوطة: التاء المربوطة ( ة ) 

هي التي تلفظ هاء عند الوقوف عليها وتكتب إما ( ـة ) أو ( ة ) . 

{ الأمـــــثـــــ  لـــــة } 

فاطمة ـ حمزة ـ نشيطة ـ كرة 

مواضع التاء المربوطة 

1_الـــعـــــلــ  ـم الـــــمـــؤنــ  ــث الامثله فاطمة ـ خضرة 

2_الأســمـاء الــمـؤنــثــة غــيـر الأعلام الامثله بقرة ـ سبورة 

3_صـــفــــة الـــمـــؤنــــ  ث الامثله عالمة ـ مريضة 

4_جمع التكسير الخالي من التاء في المفرد الامثله قضاة ـ غزاة 

5_لـــــلـــمـــ  ـبـــــالــــغـ  ـة الامثله علاَّمة ـ نسَّابة 

6_فـي نـهـايـة ( ثـمـة الـظـرفـيـة ) الامثله ثَمة رجال يطلبون الحق 

{ فــــائـــــدة } 

* تكتب التاء المربوطة تاء مفتوحة إذا أضيفت الكلمة المختومة بتاء مربوطة   إلى ضمير : ابنتك ـ امرأتك . 

* يجب وضع النقطتين على التاء المربوطة حتى لا تلتبس مع هاء الضمير . 

اللام الشمسية واللام القمرية : 

تدخل ( أل ) على الأسماء للتعريف وتنقسم قسمين : شمسية وقمرية . 

أ ـ اللام الشمسية : 

لام تدخل على الأسماء فتظهر خطّـاً وتختفي نطقاً ، ولايظهر عليها شيء من   الحركات وينطق الحرف الذي يليها مشدداً . والحروف التي تلي هذه اللام أربعة   عشر حرفاً هي : ( التاء ، الثاء ، الدال ، الذال ، الراء ، الزاي ، السين  ،  الشين ، الصاد ، الضاد ، الطاء ، الظاء ، اللام ، النون ). 

ب ـ اللام القمرية : 

هي لام تدخل على الأسماء ، فتظهر خطّـاً ونطقـاً ، ويظهر عليها السكون ،   ويحرك الحرف الذي يليها دون تشديد . ويليها من الحروف أربعةَ عشرَ حرفاً هي   : ( الهمزة ، والباء ، والجيم ، والحاء ، والخاء ، والعين ، والغين   ،والفاء ،والقاف ، والكاف ، والميم ، والهاء ، والواو ، والياء ) . 

• إذا دخلت اللام الشمسية عل اسم أوله لام كتبت اللامان معاً وظهرت الشدة   على اللام الثانية مثل : ليل ، الليل . 

• تحذف همزة الوصل من ( أل ) الشمسية أو القمرية إذا دخلت عليها اللام   المفتوحة مثل : الرِّيح ، لَلرِّيح ، الكتاب ، لَلْكتاب ، أو المكسورة ،   مثل : الشمس : لِلشَّمس ، الْقَمر : لِلْقمر . 

• إذا كان أول الاسم لاماً ودخلت عليه ( أل ) فإن ( أل ) تُحذف كلها ، إذا   دخلت عليها اللاّم المفتوحة أو المكسورة ، مثل : اللّيل : لِلَّيل ،   اللَّحم : لِلَّحم . 

• الأسماء الموصولة : تكتب بلام واحدة مشددة لكل من : جمع المذكر والمفرد   بنوعيه هكذا : 

• الَّذين ، الَّذي ، الَّتي ، وتكتب بلامين للمثنى بنوعيه ، وللجمع المؤنث   هكذا : اللَّذان ، اللَّتان ، اللاَّتي ، اللاَّئي ، وتحذف إحدى   اللاِّ‎َمين مع الهمزة ، عند دخول اللاَّم عليها : اللَّذانِ : لِلَّذينِ .   اللاَّتي ، لِلاَّتي . 

التنوين : 

أ ـ التنوين : ضمتان أو كسرتان أو فتحتان تلحقان آخر الأسماء . 

ب ـ إذا نُوِن الاسم بالفتح لحقت بأكثر الأسماء ألف بعد الحرف المنصوب ،   وتوضع الفتحتان على الحرف الأخير للكلمة ، عن يمين ألف التنوين مثل :   كتابـًا ، يدًا . ولاتلحق هذه الألف الاسم إذا كان منتهيًا بتاءٍ مربوطة ،   مثل شجرةً ، حديقةً ، أو ألفٍ مقصورة مثل : فـتًى ، عصًا ، أو همزة قبلها   مثل : سمـاءً ، دعاءً ، او همزة فوق الألف مثل : خطأً ، ملأً . 

جـ ـ إذا كان آخر الاسم همزة متطرفة سبقها حرف من حروف الاتصال ، كُتِبت   الهمزة على نبرة ، عند تنوين النصب مثل : شيئًا ، عبئًا . 

الياء المتطرفة : 

تنقط الياء المتطرفة دائمًا ، حتى لاتلتبس بالألف اللينة في مثل : لقي ،   علي ، أخي ، القاضي ، في. 

أسماء الإشارة : 

تكتب أسماء الإشارة الآتية دون مد بالألف : ( هذا ، هذه ، هذان ، هـؤلاء ،   ذلك ) وتمد بالألف في : ( هاتان ، ذاك ) . 

الألف المقصورة : 

1 ـ تكتب الألف المقصورة ألفًا قائمة هكذا : ( ا ) في آخر الأسماء والأفعال   ، إذا وقعت ثالثة وكان أصلها الواو مثل : العصا ، دعا . 

2ـ تكتب الألف المقصورة ليِّنة هكذا : ( ى ) في آخر الأسماء والأفعال ، في   موضعين : 

الأول : إذا كانت ثالثة وأصلها الياء مثل : فتى ، مشى . 

الثاني : إذا كانت رابعة في الكلمة فصاعدًا ، مثل : ليلى ، مصطفى ، مستشفى ،   إلا إذا سبقتها ياء فإنها تكتب ألفًا قائمة مثل : خطايا ، ثريا ، ماعدا   يحي ) عَلَمًا فإنها تكتب ألفًا ليِّنة ، للتفريق بينها وبين الفعل . قال   الشاعر : 

وسميته يحي ليحيا فلم يكن********** إلى رد أمر الله فيه سـبيل 

3 ـ يعرف أصل الألف في الفعل الثلاثي الماضي بالنظر إلى مضارعه ، فـالألف   التي تنقلب في المضارع واوًا ، تكتب في الماضي ألفـًا قائمة . مثل دعا :   يدعـو ، رمى : يرمي ، عصى : يعصي ، سعى : يسعى … إلخ . 

4 ـ يعرف أصل الألف في الأسماء بالتثنية مثل : عصى : عصوان ، رحى : رحيان ،   أو بالنظر إلى 
المفرد بالنسبة للجمع مثل : ذُرا : ذُروة ، خُطا ، خُطوة ، رُبَـا: رَبوَة ،   قُرى : قَرية ، لِحى : لحية . أو بجمع المفرد مثل : فَـتَى : فِتْيَان . 

5ـ أغلب الأسماء الأعجمية تكتب ألفها ألفًا قائمة مثل : زَلِيخَا ، موسيقا ،   فرنسا ، ماعدا : موسى ، عيسى ، كِسرى ، بُخارَى ، مَـتَّى . 

6ـ بعض الأسماء المبنية تكتب علىصورة الياء مثل : لَدَى ، أنَّى / مَتَى . 

7ـ إذا انتهى الحرف بألف فإنها تكتب ألفـًا قائمة مثل : لا ، إلاَّ ، أَلا ،   عـدا ، خـلا ، .. إلا في أربعة أحرف فإنها تكتب ليِّنة وهي : إلى ، على ،   حتَّى ، بلى . 

الهمزة : 

1 ـ الهمزة في أول الكلمة : 

أ ـ همزة الوصل : 

همزة تنطق في ابتداء الكلام ، وتسقط لفظًا ـ فقط ـ عند وصله بما قبله وتكتب   ألفًا بدون همزة هكذا ( ا ) . ومواضعها هي : 

1ـ الأفعال : 

• أمر الثلاثي لماضٍ غير مبدوء بهمزة مثل : اِعلمْ ، اُكتبْ . 

• ماضي الفعل الخماسي وأمره ومصدره . مثل : اَنْتَفَعَ ، اَنتفِعْ ،   اَنتفَـاع . اَطَّلعَ ، اَطَّلعْ ،اَطِّلاع. 

• ماضي الفعل السداسي وأمره ومصدره . مثل : اَستغفَرَ ، اَستغفِرْ ،   اَستغفار ، اَستبَانَ ، اَستَبِنْ ، اِستِـبَانة . 

2ـ الأسـماء : 

تكون في بعض الأسماء وأشهرها : اِسم ، اِبن ، اِبنة ، اِمرؤ ، اِمـرأة ،   والمثنى منها : اِسمان ، اِبنان ، اِبنتان ، اِمرأتان ؛ وكذلك : اِثنان ،   اِثنتان . 

3ـ الحروف : 

تكون في ( أل ) التعريف فقط مثل : المدرسة . الكتاب . 

ب ـ همزة القطع : 

همزة تنطق في ابتداء الكلام ، وفي وصله ؛ وتكتب ألفـًا فوقها همزة ، مفتوحة   أو مضمومة ، هكذا : ( أَ أُ ) أو ألف تحتها همزة مكسورة هكذا : ( إِ ) . 

ومواضعها هي : 

1ـ الأفعال : 
• الفعل الثلاثي المبدوء بهمزة ومصدره مثل : أخذ ، أخذاً ـ أمر ، أمراً . 
• الفعل الرباعي المبدوء بهمزة ومصدره مثل : أكرم ، إكرامًا ، أجاد ، إجادة   . 

2ـ الأسماء : 
جميع همزاتها همزات قطع ، عدا مااستثني منها في همزة الوصل . 

3ـ الحروف : 

الهمزة في جميع الحروف همزة قطع ماعدا ( أل ) التعريف . 
* يمكن معرفة همزة الوصل من همزة القطع ؛ بأن تسبق بأحد أحرف المعاني ،   كالواو أو الفاء ؛ فإن ظهرت الهمزة فهي قطع ، وإن اختفت فهي وصل . 

2 ـ الهمزة المتوسطة : 

ترتبط كتابة الهمزة المتوسطة بحركاتها وحركة ماقبلها ، وتتفاوت الحركات قوة   فيما بينها ، فالكسرة أقوى الحركات تليها الضمة فالفتحة وفق الآتي : 

أ ـ تكتب الهمزة على نَبْـرة ( الياء أو كرسي ) في المواضع التالية : 

1ـ إذا كُسِرت وكُسِر ماقبلها مثل : مِئِين . 

2ـ إذا كُسِرت وضم ماقبلها مثل : سُئِل . 

3ـ إذا كُسِرت وفتح ماقبلها مثل : تَطْمَئِن . 

4ـ إذا كُسِرت وسكن ماقبلها مثل : أسْئِلة . 

5ـ إذا ضمت وكُسِر ماقبلها مثل : يستهزِئُون . 

6ـ إذا فتحت وكُسِر ماقبلها مثل : فِئة ، مِئة ، مِئَتين ، ثلاثِ مِئَة إلى   : تسعِ مِئَة ، وكذلك : ثُلث مِئة’ ، رُبع مِئة … إلخ . 

7ـ إذا سكنت وكُسِر ماقبلها مثل : بِئْر . 

8ـ إذا وقعت بعد ياء هي حرف مد لما قبلها ، مثل : بِيـئَة . 

ب ـ تكتب الهمزة على الواو في المواضع التالية : 

1ـ إذا ضمت وضم ماقبلها . مثل : شُؤُون ، رُؤُوس . 

2ـ إذا ضمت وفتح ماقبلها . مثل : رَؤُوف ، قَؤُول . 

3ـ إذا ضمت وسكن ماقبلها . مثل : مَرْؤُوس ، مَسْـؤُول ، ضَوْؤُه . 

4ـ إذا فتحت وضم ماقبلها . مثل : فُؤَاد ، مُؤَزِّخ . 

5ـ إذا سكنت وضم ماقبلها . مثل : سُؤْلك ، بُؤْس . 

6ـ إذا ضمت بعد واو مدٍّ . مثل : وضُوؤُك . 

ج ـ تكتب الهمزة على الألف في المواضع التالية : 

1ـ إذا فتحت وفتح ماقبلها . مثل : سَأَل ، اطمَأنَّ .

2ـ إذا سكنت وفتح ماقبلها . مثل : نَأْمل ، يَأْتي . 

3ـ إذا فتحت وسكن ماقبلها . مثل مسْألة ، ملأَى ، توْأَم ، سموْأَل ،   ضَـوْأَه ، هَيْأَه ، يَيْأس . 

د ـ وتكتب الهمزة على السطر :

إذا كانت مفتوحة بعد ألف مدٍّ . مثل : تساءَل ، قراءة ، إجراءات ، أو واو   مدٍّ . مثل مُرُوءَة ، وضُوءَك . 

3 ـ الهمزة في آخـر الكلمة : 

تكتب الهمزة آخر الكلمة على حرف يجانس حركة ماقبلها ، أي أن الهمزة تكتـب   على الياء إذا كان الحرف الذي قبلها مكسوراً . مثل : قارِئ ، يخطِئ ، وتكتب   على الواو إذا كان ماقبلها مضموماً مثل : 

اَمرُؤ ، يجرُؤ ، وتكتب على الألف إذا كان ما قبلها مفتوحاً . مثل يقرَأ ،   ملجَأ ، وعلى السطر إذا كان ماقبلها ساكنًا . مثل : شَيْء ، ضَوْء ، عِبْء  ،  ، أو ألفـاً مثل : ماء ، سماء ، نداء . 

علامـات الترقيم : 
[ ، ؛ . : ؟ ! … ( ) (( )) ] 

أ ـ الفاصلة ، ومواضعها : ( ، ) 

1ـ الفصل بين الجمل القصيرة كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( لاتحاسدوا ،   ولاتناجشوا ، ولاتباغضوا … )) . 

2ـ بين الجمل الطويلة المعطوفة على بعض مثل : الخفاش ليس طائراً كما يظن   الكثير من الناس ، بل هو من طائفة الحيوانات الثديية . 

ب ـ الفاصلة المنقوطة ، ومواضعها : ( ؛ ) 

توضع بين جملتين إحداهما سبب في حدوث الأخرى ، مثل : 
• سُرَّ الوالدُ من صدقِ ابنهِ ؛ فقد اعترفَ بذنبهِ ، وَوَعَدَ ألا يعودَ   إلى مخالفةِ أبيهِ . 

ج ـ النقطة ، ومواضعها : 

1ـ توضع في نهاية الكلام للدلالة على تمام المعنى في الجملة التي لااستفهام   فيها ولاتأثر ، طويلة كما في قولنا : يُعدَّ الخفاش أغرب الحيوانات   الثديية . أو قصيرة كما في نهاية فعل الأمر : اِجلسْ . 

2ـ بعد نهاية الفقرات والمقاطع . 

3ـ بعد أحرف الجواب : نعم . لا . بلى . 

د ـ النقطتان الرأسيتان : 

تدلان على أن مابعدهما تفصيل لما قبلهما ـ وتسميان علامتي الشروع ـ   ومواضهعما :

1ـ بعد القول : ( قال : قلت : قلنا : قالوا : ) . 

2ـ بعد الكلمات الدالة على التقسيم مثل : الكلمة تنقسم إلى : اسم ، وفعل ،   وحرف . وبعد مثل : ونحو : . 

3ـ بين الكلمة ومعناها مثل : التِّـبْر : الذهب . 

هـ -علامة الاستفهام ( ؟ ) : 

تكون هذه العلامة في نهاية الجملة الاستفهامية . مثل : متى السفر ؟ 

و ـ علامة التأثر ( ! ) : 

تكون بعد الجمل الدالة على التعجب أو التأثر . مثل : ماأجمل السماءَ !   وافرحتاه ! واأسفاه ! 

ز ـ علامة الحذف ( … ) : 

وتأتي لتدل على أن في الكلام حذفـًا . مثل : ( ويصنـع من الجلود الأحذية   والحقائب و… ) 

ح ـ القوسان ( ) ويستعملان لـ : 

1ـ تفسير معاني الكلمات أو العبارات . 
2ـ حصر الأرقام مثل : (1) (2) أو الفقرات مثل : ( أ ) ( ب ) . 

خ ـ علامتا التنصيص (( )) : 

وتكون للنصوص المنقولة حرفيـًا من كلام آخر . مثل : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم   : (( إنما الأعمال بالنيات … )) ، أو مثل : ورد في مقدمة معجم المورد :  ((  يتوق كل من يؤلف كتابـًا إلى المديح أما من يصنف قاموسـًا فحسبه أن  ينجو  من اللَّوم )) . 

زيادة بعض الأحرف في الكلمة : 

تزاد بعض الأحرف في بعض الكلمات : فتزاد ألفٌ بعد واو الجماعة ، في الأفعال   التالية : الأمر والماضي ، والمضارع المجزوم والمنصوب ، إذا اتصلت بها  واو  الجماعة . مثل : اكتبوا ، كتبوا ، لم يكتبوا ، لن يكتبوا ـ أما إذا  كانت  الواو جزءًا من الفعل كما في : يرجو ، وترجو ، ونرجو ، أو جزءًا من  الاسم  كما في : حُلْو ، أو علامة رفع للاسم مثل : معلمو المدرسة ، موظفو  الوزارة ؛  فلازيادة للألف في مثل هذه المواضع ـ كما تزاد الواو في كلمة (  عَمْرٌو )  في حالتي الرفع والجر ، وفي اسم الإشارة : ( أولئك ) . 

حذف بعض الأحرف في الكلمة : 

تحذف بعض الأحرف من بعض الكلمات . فتحذف همزة الوصل في كلمة : ( ابن ) إذا   وقعت بين علمين في السطر . وتحذف همزة الوصل من كلمة : ( اسم ) في : بسم   الله الرحمن الرحيم ، إذا كتبت كاملة . وتحذف ألف المد في بعض الأحرف مثل :   ( لكن ) والأسماء مثل : ( الرحمن ، الله ، إله ، طه ، ذلك ، هذا ، هذه ،   هذان ، أولئك ، هؤلاء ) . 

كما تحذف الألف من ( ما ) الاستفهامية ، إذا اتصل بها أحد حروف الجر   التالية : ( في والباء واللام وعلى ) مثل : ( فِيمَ ، بِمَ ، لِمَ ،   عَلاَمَ ) . كما تحذف تلك الألف مع النون من حرفي الجر( عن ومن ) إذا دخلت   عليهما ( ما ) الاستفهامية مثل : عَمَّ تسأل ؟ ومِمَّ تشكو ؟ 

أن مع لا : 

تدغم ( أنْ ) في ( لا ) خطًّا ولفظًّا قبل الفعل ، مثل : عليك ألاَّ تقول   إلاَّ الحق ، ويفك هذا الإدغام خطًّا مع الاسم ، مثل : أشهدُ أن لاَّ إلهَ   إلاَّ الله ... 

الفرق بين (ض) و (ظ) فهو: 

أولا : من حيث الاسم فــ (ض) اسمها الضا د تنتهي بحرف الدال ،و (ظ ) اسمها   (الظاء)تنتهي بهمزة على السطر . 

ثانيا : من حيث النطق فحرف الضاد له عدة أشكال في نطقه وهو أصعب الحروف   تطبيقا وتميزت اللغة العربية به ولذا سميت: ( لغة الضاد) ؛ لعدم وجود هذا   الحرف في اللغات الأخرى. 
ونطقه إما أن تضرب اللسان في الأضراس اليمنى من داخل الفم , أو يضرب اللسان   في الأضراس اليسرى من داخل الفم وهذه الطريقة أفصح مواضع النطق له ، أو   يضرب اللسان في أعلى تجويف الفم منبسطا بين الأضراس وهذه أيضا طريقة تظهره   بنطق صحيح . 

أما حرف الظاء فعند النطق به يخرج جزء من اللسان من الفم . 

وباختصار : الضاد حين النطق به يكون داخل الفم، والظاء حين النطق به يكون   جزء منه خارج الفم. 

ثالثا : من حيث الرسم والإملاء _ فليس هناك قاعدة معتمدة تبين الفرق بينهما   ، بل يعتمد على الاطلاع وكثرة القراءة والكتابة والاستماع فقط ،علما بأن   هناك من حاول أن يجد قاعدة يبين الفرق ولكن هي أيضا تعتمد على القراءة   الاطلاع ،ولا فائدة منها . 

ملحوظة : 

1- لابد أن ننظر إليهما كحرفين مستقلين مثلهما مثل بقية الحروف ، بمعنى   لاتوجد لدينا قاعدة تبين الفرق بين (س ، ش) ،و بين (ذ ،ز ،ث) ، أو بين أي   حروف متشابهة . 

2- الظن معناه الشك ،و الضن معناه البخل 

الضاليين تعني التائهين ، والظالين تعني الجالسين في الظل؛ لأن الأولى من   ضل والأخيرة من ظل. 

كلمات بحرف الظاء 

هذه هي جميع الكلمات التي تحتوي على حرف الظاء في القرآن الكريم وجميع 

ماعداها يكون بحرف الضاد: 

الظعن الظل الظهيرة العظيمة اليقظة الحفظ الانظار 

العظم الظهر اللفظ ظهر اللظى الشواظ الكظم 

الظلم الغلظة الظلمة الظفر الانتظار الظمأ الظفر

الظن الوعظ ظل الحظر فظا ناظرة بغيظهم 

حظ محظورا المحتظر فظلتم


 :صلى الله عليه وسلم:

----------


## عبدالباقي حفني عبدالباقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استدفت كثيراً والله
جزاكم الله خيراً
فى ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله

----------

